# Chance to get a job offer



## biokit (Aug 9, 2011)

Hello everyone!
My name is Kate and I live in Belarus.
Since 15 I wanted to move to Canada. I have relatives there (aunt, unckle and cousins) and I've been to Toronto three years ago for 2 months. It was unbeleivable! I felt in love with this country one more time)
So. I completed studing at bachelors degree, interior designer and now I have almost a year of experience. I have fluent english. But only way to immigrate for me is to get a valid job offer, or to learn french and try the quebeck.
I search for vacancies all over Canada, but everyone need either citizen or permanent resident.
Maybe there are any ways to get a job offer you know?
Thank you very much!


----------



## Etonee (Sep 22, 2011)

I am planning a trip there to just get a feel of the work force in the job I am looking for and take it from there!! good luck


----------

